# Grand Forks Area



## bhill552 (Oct 6, 2003)

I will be coming to the grand forks area for a duck hunt the last week of Oct and first week of Nov. Wondering if any one could give me some tips. 
Wondering how the hunting is in the area as well as the availability of public land. Also any hints on technique etc would be greatly appreciated. thanks B Hill


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

GF is in the valley...flat as a pancake.You will have to go 40-50 miles west to find potholes.

Everything could be froze up by Nov. except big water.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

There is some semi-decent hunting by GF, mostly for geese. Kelly's Slough is a large, several thousand acre area that has a decent amount of water, public land...and pressure. You can shoot ducks by Kelly's but it's definitely not an area you would travel to hunt.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

give grand forks a shot, you will be impressed with the birds in kellys slough, should be a fine hunt. good luck!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Blake's right, GF might be the best hidden gem in the state ( I'll admit I was kinda trying to steer you out of my honey hole :roll: :wink: ). Here's a pic of a goose hunt within a few miles of Grand 'Ole GF.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

its not anymore.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

dosch said:


> its not anymore.


Yeah, we weren't being SARCASTIC at all... :roll:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

me neither. Everone knows the valley is where its at.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

SHUSH!!! We better keep our mouth's shut before everyone finds out!!!

I officially state for the record that the RRV is the WORST place in the state to hunt waterfowl.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't hunt near here but I do see lots of Canada geese in fields that are not posted -


----------



## bhill552 (Oct 6, 2003)

So if Grand Forks isn't so great where should I go. I will be staying with my brother in law who is a student. He duck hunts some and says he usually goes about 30 minutes west on 2. Can't remember the name of the town though. I'm not asking for a exact spot just an area. Thanks in advance B Hill


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I dont like to give directions but 6 miles west and 2 miles north is a good starting point. but keep it under your hat.


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

THere is also a rumor going around that there are birds about 6 miles east of GF as well.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I saw 3 "quality" honkers and 5 mature greenheads feeding in a bean field just 5 miles southwest of GF.


----------



## bhill552 (Oct 6, 2003)

Just talked to my brother in law he says he mainly hunts about 40 minutes west of Grand Forks near Michigan or Lakota. Anything you can tell em about these areas. It sound like I'll be hunting with hm in the afternoons, but be by my lonesome for the mornings. ALso how many goose decoys do you need to be successfull in a field hunt. I have accesss to some but wasnt planning on bringing them. thanks B Hill


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Bhill
You and everyone else!
That area is stacked this year. I was out on Monday and saw more than one plate from, MN, IL, FL, NC, SC, and today in forks there was a convoy heading west on HWY 2 full of enclosed trailers and crew cabs. I am retreating to other grounds to avoid the rediculous amount of pressure. Its becoming a joke. I talked to a guy in the local cafe from Ark who bought a farm and is going to rent it out next season. :roll: Welcome to America.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

bhill552 said:


> ALso how many goose decoys do you need to be successfull in a field hunt. I have accesss to some but wasnt planning on bringing them. thanks B Hill


The more the better this time of year. Birds were spooky there 2 weekends ago, and we couldn't get much to finish. Try scouting them twice a day to ensure they're patterned...we got a lot of changed flight paths.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

4.342 miles west of Grandforks there was a good lookin feed with about 10 ducks and 12 geese. Dont know about you guys but I'm all over that ****!! :lol:


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

GB3, quit screwin up my hunt! As a valley boy thats alot of birds! Oh, and I think it was 10 geese and 12 ducks :wink:

Game ON!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Man i thought I would be the only watching those birds. OH well I guess I'll be sleeping in the approach tonight :lol: : :wink:


----------

